# Kubrick and Snufkin



## Khouri (Oct 20, 2008)

Here's some pictures of our new kitties. We got them on Saturday from someone who had left them to live in her garden as she couldn't really look after them 

The black and white one is Snufkin and the ginger and white one is Kubrick.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless them they look happy enough there playing  *


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

They are absolutely beautiful - the fact that they are out and about playing and not just hiding away is a really good sign!

Lou
X


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Love the names!  They are gorgeous


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aaah! they're so cute! Their patterns match! What a lucky pair of kitties to have you after their start in life. they look as if they are well and truly loved now


----------



## Methical (Jul 11, 2008)

I think 'Snufkin' has to be the best cat name i have seen to date. 

That even beats 'Kebab' the Thai rescue dog


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh bless them, they are gorgeous 2 lucky kittens to of found you*


----------



## Khouri (Oct 20, 2008)

Snufkin was my choice as it's a character from The Moomins that I loved when I was a kid. My husband flatly refused the name 'Totoro' so I had to find an alternative!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww two very pretty and very lucky kittens,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah bless you Khouri for adopting these 2 playful kitts,their names are great and they are sinfully cuteThough Kubrick has that really cheeky look about him


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous - I am so pleased they now have a loving safe home.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwww bless them!! Lovely little kitty's


----------

